

Why We Stopped Assigning Deadlines – And Started Getting More Done Because of It - ttmarek
http://meetedgar.com/blog/why-we-stopped-assigning-deadlines-and-started-getting-more-done-because-of-it/

======
LauraRoeder
Founder of Edgar here if anyone has follow up questions on this post

